# Chariot



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/25 Moebius Lost in Space Chariot build/Diorama. This model features sliding upper bubble gun hatch, scratch built laser rifle rack, Scratch built detail parts like the replacement curtains, Photo etched and decals from Paragrafx and scratch built base.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow - the glass looks crystal clear!

Nice job!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! I also like the base you made for it. 

Sean


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

It looks like it's just waiting for the Robinsons to jump in and take it for a spin! Great work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys! The model is also rigged for lighting! Currently I am scratch building new tracks for this as well.


----------



## Fitchle (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nicely done !! I really like the way you are displaying it with the "alien" surface.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Magnificent!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent. It looks like a prop from the series, only better.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Cap', I particularly like the way you did the 'drapes'! That adds that extra touch that helps bring extra detail interest. 

Yes, the tracks do need scratch building. The only aftermarket ones are _horrible_. I purchased some and returned them to the seller. Other than time consuming the tracks aren't really that complicated to build and will also add that 'extra detail' interest.

Keep us informed with pics as you build them, please! :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Carl-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Cap', I particularly like the way you did the 'drapes'! That adds that extra touch that helps bring extra detail interest.
> 
> Yes, the tracks do need scratch building. The only aftermarket ones are _horrible_. I purchased some and returned them to the seller. Other than time consuming the tracks aren't really that complicated to build and will also add that 'extra detail' interest.
> 
> ...


Many thanks guys! Carl, no worries my friend, I'll post the pics when I am finished!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

CHS, I don't know if I should ask this or not, but what happened to the center of the starboard tracks? Did it not line up with the drive sprockets? Reason for asking I've not build one of these yet and wanted to know if it's something I needed to watch out for.

Carl-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> CHS, I don't know if I should ask this or not, but what happened to the center of the starboard tracks? Did it not line up with the drive sprockets? Reason for asking I've not build one of these yet and wanted to know if it's something I needed to watch out for.
> 
> Carl-


Carl, it lines up fine. However when you "roll" the model they do tend to slip a little, which is what happened to me. It's easy to adjust them again, I just didn't. Sometimes I leave little things like that to clarify it's my work. Even with those annoying water marks, I have found my stuff on the net being claimed by someone else.Those tracks are going in the trash anyway.:thumbsup:

I rolled it on the base to get the Track impressions in the groundwork I Made, to make the Diorama look real. The new Tracks will not "roll" and will remain stationary, which is fine by me as this build is a model and not a toy.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome build so realistic :thumbsup: thanks for sharing it Capt.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nova Mike said:


> Awesome build so realistic :thumbsup: thanks for sharing it Capt.


Sincere thanks Nova!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One more Picture in the spirit of the first season...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I rolled it on the base to get the Track impressions in the groundwork I Made to make the Diorama look real. The new Tracks will not "roll" and will remain stationary said:


> _Be honest here__ Capt'_, when you rolled it around on the base did you go...varuuuum, varuuuum? Something tells me I should bet you did!! :lol: That's easier to say than, clankety, clankety clank, clank....
> 
> Carl-


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

Totaly amazing!! The attention to detail is spot on!! Makes me want to watch some first season episodes. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

psquinn said:


> Totaly amazing!! The attention to detail is spot on!! Makes me want to watch some first season episodes. Thanks for the inspiration!


Many thanks sir...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Moebius knocked it out of the park having this kit done, and so have you in your usual superb constructin Mark. It's one of my very favorite models! (other than the Jupiter 2) Always enjoy looking at your work, never disappoints. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> Moebius knocked it out of the park having this kit done, and so have you in your usual superb constructin Mark. It's one of my very favorite models! (other than the Jupiter 2) Always enjoy looking at your work, never disappoints. :thumbsup:


Many Thanks Tim!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

mine was going fine untill I got to the clear top and doors, not lining up very well


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

woof359 said:


> mine was going fine untill I got to the clear top and doors, not lining up very well


Same here.


----------

